# Battery size



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

So I replaced my alternator. Battery is still pretty weak and I'm guessing its shot. What size battery does the tt use? h5/47 or h6/48? I'm going to go with the walmart everstart to save some cash.


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

hermes350GT said:


> ...walmart everstart to save some cash.


Saving cash is important. But getting a battery from Walmart may save you cash up front but will cost you in the long run. I run a car shop here in NC and we install a lot of batteries. From my experiences customers should stay away from walmart or autozone batteries. They both are known to sell "refurbished" batteries. These batteries could cause you all sorts of problems potentially and typically don't last very long. My recommendation would be to go with a battery from Napa or O'Reilly. At Napa the part number would be BAT 7547. That's what I am running in my 225 right now. Should cost about $160, but comes free of headaches with a decent warranty.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

cdketrow said:


> Saving cash is important. But getting a battery from Walmart may save you cash up front but will cost you in the long run. I run a car shop here in NC and we install a lot of batteries. From my experiences customers should stay away from walmart or autozone batteries. They both are known to sell "refurbished" batteries. These batteries could cause you all sorts of problems potentially and typically don't last very long. My recommendation would be to go with a battery from Napa or O'Reilly. At Napa the part number would be BAT 7547. That's what I am running in my 225 right now. Should cost about $160, but comes free of headaches with a decent warranty.



Well I thought WalMart batteries wete made by Johnson controls and have a 5 year warranty (3 years free replacement/2years prorated)


----------



## cdketrow (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know a whole lot about Johnson Controls. I just wanted to let you know what I have experienced. It may work out alright, but IMO, as with most snobs on here  , better to buy nice than buy twice.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

cdketrow said:


> I don't know a whole lot about Johnson Controls. I just wanted to let you know what I have experienced. It may work out alright, but IMO, as with most snobs on here  , better to buy nice than buy twice.


Haha I know what you mean, I've gone down that path before. Anywho, took the car to auto zone, the tested the battery, they said it was good just needed charging so I'm just going to bring the battery there tonight and have them charge it.


----------



## Zelgin (Dec 7, 2013)

You can trash talk Wal-Mart batteries, if you like, but I've never needed to return one for warranty (I've been using them for 13 years). They seldom last much longer than the warranty period (just replaced the ones in the diesel, only one was bad, 5 years old), but for the price, I find them a good value. I currently have 14 of them, of various ages, in various vehicles and pieces of equipment.
My Audi has a premium Napa battery in it ($140), which is just out of the pro rated warranty period. It's about ready to die, as it wont keep a charge for very long, without being driven. It is a warranty replacement, for a previously failed Napa battery. I'm thinking I'll go with another Wal-Mart battery, this time.
Just some notes for you, from my own experiences.


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*unheard of....*



Zelgin said:


> You can trash talk Wal-Mart batteries, if you like, but I've never needed to return one for warranty (I've been using them for 13 years). They seldom last much longer than the warranty period (just replaced the ones in the diesel, only one was bad, 5 years old), but for the price, I find them a good value. I currently have 14 of them, of various ages, in various vehicles and pieces of equipment.
> My Audi has a premium Napa battery in it ($140), which is just out of the pro rated warranty period. It's about ready to die, as it wont keep a charge for very long, without being driven. It is a warranty replacement, for a previously failed Napa battery. I'm thinking I'll go with another Wal-Mart battery, this time.
> Just some notes for you, from my own experiences.



There is nowhere in the USA that eats batteries faster than AZ. Of note, a battery is just a chemical reaction that liberates electrons. Like any chemical reaction when you pour on the heat, the reaction happens faster. Typically batteries in AZ, no matter WHO the mfg is are TWO YEAR batteries.

For me I have a decent fleet of cars. The Scirocco is now on it's 5th year for it's battery. Driven daily at 120 F. Point of Purchase WALMART. Cost; $69. Very good value for down here.

My TT has an OPTIMA YELLOW TOP. Yeah yeah the spec sheets say they don't make one....they do. The Battery lid door is up .200" BFD!. Battery put in service date 12/2006

9 years on a battery in this heat...un freakin heard of!

Other than the specialist brands, Optima/Orbital/Braille etc. the are just TWO manufacturers of lead/acid batteries in this country. Johnson Controls and Interstate.
No matter WHERE you buy them or WHAT is on the label....they were made in these two factories. Duralast/Die hard/ Exide/ etc are all just LABELS on the same batteries.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

^^^ Don't leave Deka out, they manufacture their own batteries. The braille that you listed for example are nothing but rebadged Dekas. :wave:


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*I didn't really.*



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ Don't leave Deka out, they manufacture their own batteries. The braille that you listed for example are nothing but rebadged Dekas. :wave:


As I said, small specialty mfgs are the exception...Deka is an ETC. MFG.

All Lead Acids are made by those two guys...what a racket! Incidentally, Batteries are the MOST RECYCLED item in USA...some 98% are recycled. Which explains the battery CARTEL!

Hey Marcus...hope you are well!:wave:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

sciroccohal said:


> Hey Marcus...hope you are well!:wave:


Hanging in there buddy! :beer:


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*fresher is better*

checking the date code is important as a battery on the shelf over 3 months is already going downhill. i recently got a napa, now made by deka. i had to order it + it was made a week before, the factory is about 60 miles away!


----------



## masterh (Aug 20, 2014)

Walmart everstart battery lasted about a year from my experience.

This used car i bought came with a Bosch battery. it died right before 3 year free replacement. I took it to the pepboys and they gave new one for free. 

H5 battery in walmart is about $100. At pepboys it's about $160. But it comes with 3 year replacement.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> ^^^ Don't leave Deka out, they manufacture their own batteries. The braille that you listed for example are nothing but rebadged Dekas. :wave:


Plus they're made 15 minutes from me and have a factory blemish discount store


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*inckley-dinkely*

Optima batteries are OWNED by Johnson Controls.....holy Cartel Batman!:banghead::facepalm:


----------

